# New to trapping....need some help



## langer (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to get into trapping ****. I heard that the pocket set with a #1.5 leg hold trap is good to use. when you catch a **** are they usally dead or do u have to shoot them? any tips would be appreciated. thank you!


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Usually they are alive unless you use a drowner in water. Be a little more specific.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya i agree with Trapperbo depends on what kind of setup you are using a drowning set or just a regular set


----------



## langer (Feb 9, 2009)

hey sorry i was watching a video and when he walked up to a leg hold trap the **** was already dead...but i think he shot it wit a 22 already


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

They are usaly alive and yes a pocket set is deadly on ***** :-? remember ***** are smarter&stronger than they look they are so stake&bed properly

Good luck any more questions PM me

Galen,


----------



## highview72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Like others have said, they should be alive and unharmed unless on a drowner set. You will need to dispatch them with a .22 LR or .22 short if you want to cut down on noise. There are other methods but u will need to pm me for those.


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I smack them with a bat--saves on bullet holes.

--******


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

a 220 conibear in a bucket or some place they travel that is naturally funneled is great, trays of sardines are great for bait


----------

